# Hoarders..



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I got netflix and have been watching the hoarders show and there are some nasty houses out there OMG! I feel bad for these people! anybody else watch that show?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes and it makes me want to throw everything out after I watch those shows lol { and my house is nothing like that} but its crazy how disgusting some of those places are the ones that get me are the food ones , where they have expired food in the fridge and still think its ok and dont want to "waste " it BLAHHHHH. feel bad cause usually its a mental illness and not about the actual stuff itself.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

after watching it last night I went on a cleaning frenzy and my house isnt that bad either lol, drove my boyfriend nuts cuz I was making him clean too. The one I watched last night was the older women who used adult diapers and strapped herself into a adult portable potty at night to sleep because she shouldnt get around the house and she fell out on night and almost died in her own filth. It was terrible and yet she was just the sweetes old lady when everybody came to help her clean. They sold the house because the adult diapers had sat so long and rotted through the floors!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OM Gnasty , thats sad though . Maybe she would be better in an assited living place where they do the cleaning, poor lady .


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> OM Gnasty , thats sad though . Maybe she would be better in an assited living place where they do the cleaning, poor lady .


thats where she ended up. I think it is the premier episode of season 2? I wanted to cry cuz I felt so bad. Her feat got infected from the conditions and she cant walk without help anymore so she is in a wheel chair and yet still through all of that she was so nice to everybody even being embarrassed and stressed out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh I hate the ones where they find pets that died in it and they had no idea. UGH YUK one lady had not been able to use her bathroom for 2 years!! WTH!!!

Have you seen the Animal Hoarders show? I cant watch those, they make me so sad.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

ames said:


> ugh I hate the ones where they find pets that died in it and they had no idea. UGH YUK one lady had not been able to use her bathroom for 2 years!! WTH!!!
> 
> Have you seen the Animal Hoarders show? I cant watch those, they make me so sad.


I saw the one where she couldnt use the bathroom for 2 yrs and there were dead cats flattened to the floor. that one was terrible.

I dont think I want to see animal hoarders


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DirtyD said:


> I saw the one where she couldnt use the bathroom for 2 yrs and there were dead cats flattened to the floor. that one was terrible.
> 
> I dont think I want to see animal hoarders


OMG.... that is SICK


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

OMG!! Did you see the bunnies episode?! What burns me up so much about these 'hoarders' is the fact that most of them are RENTERS!

Completely disgusting wastes of flesh...



DirtyD said:


> I saw the one where she couldnt use the bathroom for 2 yrs and there were dead cats flattened to the floor. that one was terrible.
> 
> I dont think I want to see animal hoarders


That one was terrible!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> OMG!! Did you see the bunnies episode?! What burns me up so much about these 'hoarders' is the fact that most of them are RENTERS!
> 
> Completely disgusting wastes of flesh...
> 
> That one was terrible!


no I didnt see that one yet


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> OMG!! Did you see the bunnies episode?! What burns me up so much about these 'hoarders' is the fact that most of them are RENTERS!
> 
> Completely disgusting wastes of flesh...
> 
> That one was terrible!


totally horrible sounding, bunnies, OMG they multiply faster than cats! ewwww I dont wanna see it, lol.

I live in a two-family (common up here, with 3-family or 4 family style house, its a NE thing I have found, lol) I own the house and live upstairs. I rented out downstairs until I re-did it and moved down, but I had to re-do it because the current tenant was a hoarder and sadly he got cancer and died UGH his daughter took care of it, thankfully. He also only lived here 2 years. but I mean this guy had his couch on its side, because he had so many boxes and newspapers he could not sit. His TV was in front of his doorway cause it would not fit in the living room. paths all over the house. It was HORRIBLE. anyway, sucks to deal with them, and thankfully no animals found, but that show hands down is a horrible train wreck...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't watch those two shows, especially yhte animal hoarder one, I know these ppl think they are helping them cuase they love them, they truely go but omg soooo sad and nasty, it really is. Amy I'm sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I cant stand to watch animal horders , i think most of them on there should be charged with animal abuse regardless if its a mental thing, I have seen dead animals pulled out of almost every one of there homes or sick animals with wounds ect. No excuse most of the aniamls on that show are better of in a shelter with the risk of euthanization. That show just gets to me too bad.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks, yeah that sucked big time. But now its all re-done, lol. blessing in disguise? who knows....

ugh I saw an animal one women had cats that looked so sick I could not imagine why she would think they were better off with her than in other places? some looked like walking dead, eyes hanging out. ugh so sad how sick people can become when they don't let anyone in. Some of them have husbands though, why would you want to live with that !!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i've seen both shows and they are both terrible to watch! 

also, my husband's mother is a hoarder. annnd, we kinda "inherited" her house from her, even thoughe she is still alive lol she couldn't pay the bills because she is completely pathetic and refuses to get a job so we moved in and this place was a trainwreck. it is still in terrible condition i am barely past the point of being embarrassed for people to come over... some days i just feel so overwhelmed. the thing is, the things she hoards are weird. it's not like newspapers or old food, it's like just things. and some of it costs a lot of money, so there is like tons of moneys worth of shiz in this house and it sucks because sometimes you cant tell what is worth money and what isn't. also, this house is 2700 sq feet and that isn't including 1100 sq feet in the basement and 1100 sq feet in the attic. the attic and basement were RIDICULOUS. the basement my husband and i had to do a lot of cleaning down there because we had to get it waterproofed, but the attic is still untouched and it is BONKERS up there. i've literally never seen so many articles of UGLY clothing in my life. she likes to go to goodwill and if she sees pretty much anything she will think that someone wants it.. even though it's freaking ugly and i wouldn't even let my granny wear it. ANYWAYS, thats enough about that crazyness....

i feel bad for a lot of those people, it really sucks to live in a place and feel helpless on how to fix it or to literally be unable to fix it and helpless.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> i've seen both shows and they are both terrible to watch!
> 
> also, my husband's mother is a hoarder. annnd, we kinda "inherited" her house from her, even thoughe she is still alive lol she couldn't pay the bills because she is completely pathetic and refuses to get a job so we moved in and this place was a trainwreck. it is still in terrible condition i am barely past the point of being embarrassed for people to come over... some days i just feel so overwhelmed. the thing is, the things she hoards are weird. it's not like newspapers or old food, it's like just things. and some of it costs a lot of money, so there is like tons of moneys worth of shiz in this house and it sucks because sometimes you cant tell what is worth money and what isn't. also, this house is 2700 sq feet and that isn't including 1100 sq feet in the basement and 1100 sq feet in the attic. the attic and basement were RIDICULOUS. the basement my husband and i had to do a lot of cleaning down there because we had to get it waterproofed, but the attic is still untouched and it is BONKERS up there. i've literally never seen so many articles of UGLY clothing in my life. she likes to go to goodwill and if she sees pretty much anything she will think that someone wants it.. even though it's freaking ugly and i wouldn't even let my granny wear it. ANYWAYS, thats enough about that crazyness....
> 
> i feel bad for a lot of those people, it really sucks to live in a place and feel helpless on how to fix it or to literally be unable to fix it and helpless.


See I feel bad for the family in these cases , there was one on animal horders she turned her daughters room into a cat room ruined all her furniture and pretty much gutted it , her daughter moved in with neighbors like ummmmm sad. And I have seen some where children and grandchildren cant even come visit cause it just isnt safe or the smell is too overwhelming. Even a couple where the husbands lived elsewhere this behaviour was tearing apart marriages, just really heartbreaking . Kinda good these shows have come out it is drawing more attention to these health issues and the people on them are getting some sort of help whether they continue after cameras stop who knows but hopefully the therapy they offer helps them get there lives back.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> i've seen both shows and they are both terrible to watch!
> 
> also, my husband's mother is a hoarder. annnd, we kinda "inherited" her house from her, even thoughe she is still alive lol she couldn't pay the bills because she is completely pathetic and refuses to get a job so we moved in and this place was a trainwreck. it is still in terrible condition i am barely past the point of being embarrassed for people to come over... some days i just feel so overwhelmed. the thing is, the things she hoards are weird. it's not like newspapers or old food, it's like just things. and some of it costs a lot of money, so there is like tons of moneys worth of shiz in this house and it sucks because sometimes you cant tell what is worth money and what isn't. also, this house is 2700 sq feet and that isn't including 1100 sq feet in the basement and 1100 sq feet in the attic. the attic and basement were RIDICULOUS. the basement my husband and i had to do a lot of cleaning down there because we had to get it waterproofed, but the attic is still untouched and it is BONKERS up there. i've literally never seen so many articles of UGLY clothing in my life. she likes to go to goodwill and if she sees pretty much anything she will think that someone wants it.. even though it's freaking ugly and i wouldn't even let my granny wear it. ANYWAYS, thats enough about that crazyness....
> 
> i feel bad for a lot of those people, it really sucks to live in a place and feel helpless on how to fix it or to literally be unable to fix it and helpless.


 She is SOOO LUCKY to have you guys! so many are left alone, I commend you for helping. You have any other family that could take her for a few hours so she doesn't see what your trashing? I found it's easier to clean without people hanging around when we did my grandparents place... anyway, good for you for standing up and getting it done!


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

A bit off topic, but did any of you see the South Park Insheeption episode last season? It was basically Inception and Hoarders in the same episode. There is a link to the episode here
Insheeption (Season 14, Episode 10) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

ames said:


> totally horrible sounding, bunnies, OMG they multiply faster than cats! ewwww I dont wanna see it, lol.
> 
> I live in a two-family (common up here, with 3-family or 4 family style house, its a NE thing I have found, lol)


Triple deckers...I lived in Worchester for a while. I was thinking of buying one as an investment and looked at a few...what u described was not uncommon...In a couple there were even human feces on the floor...I decided I didn't want to be a landlord.

I once had a neighbor who I suppose fit in this category..he inherited his grandmothers house, which was already filled all kinds of stuff, got rid of none of it, and added his own...he decided to spiff up the place and put in replacement windows..and had them delivered, put them in the house and never got around to it. Years later...very late at night..he got drunk and got some ambition...he took every window and threw them onto the sidewalk from his front door. They were there for weeks. I don't know who finally picked them all up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Joewilly said:


> Triple deckers...I lived in Worchester for a while. I was thinking of buying one as an investment and looked at a few...what u described was not uncommon...In a couple there were even human feces on the floor...I decided I didn't want to be a landlord.
> 
> I once had a neighbor who I suppose fit in this category..he inherited his grandmothers house, which was already filled all kinds of stuff, got rid of none of it, and added his own...he decided to spiff up the place and put in replacement windows..and had them delivered, put them in the house and never got around to it. Years later...very late at night..he got drunk and got some ambition...he took every window and threw them onto the sidewalk from his front door. They were there for weeks. I don't know who finally picked them all up.


yup, triple deckaaasss  Worcester is close, are you still in Mass? yeah my sister lives above me and I am downstairs, so no more landlord for me. Especially in a tenant state! I had one of my tenants drill holes in my hardwood floors. UGH no fun!

that is horrible gotta love a dude who needs a drink to get to work, and bring your property value down at the same time.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

ames said:


> yup, triple deckaaasss  Worcester is close, are you still in Mass? yeah my sister lives above me and I am downstairs, so no more landlord for me. Especially in a tenant state! I had one of my tenants drill holes in my hardwood floors. UGH no fun!
> 
> that is horrible gotta love a dude who needs a drink to get to work, and bring your property value down at the same time.


The accent is right, you pass...not in Woosta any more. Now I live in NYC.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ames said:


> She is SOOO LUCKY to have you guys! so many are left alone, I commend you for helping. You have any other family that could take her for a few hours so she doesn't see what your trashing? I found it's easier to clean without people hanging around when we did my grandparents place... anyway, good for you for standing up and getting it done!


problem is she thinks that she needs to keep it all... but i am not keeping all this shiz, there is no way! and if we were to try and donate it, she would see it at the goodwill and freak out on us. she saw some stuff there before and about flipped her lid. it's all very frustrating but the house is coming together.


----------

